# Lowering Spring Installation Instructions?



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

mine didnt come with any, since they suggest a professional to do it, Im guessing that is the reason why. that being said, you really have to visually inspect what's needed to r/r. That is what I did.


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

I had my friend who works at a dealer ship install them for me as I'm new and learning. It seemed fairly simple. If you know what you are doing you could probably get it done without a guide. If you aren't comfortable definitely get help though.


----------

